# Filter Exchange Day



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

On Saturday April 28th the Menagerie, in conjunction with our distributor of Aqueon Brands, will be hosting a filter exchange. Bring in your old filter, working or not, buy a 3 pack of appropriately sized cartridges and get the appropriately sized filter for your aquarium absolutely *free!*









Limit 2 per family, rain checks if we run out!

Please don't ask questions on this thread, we can't check often, email the store on the link provided in the signature.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I like the Aqueon filters. I have a Quiet Flow 10, and it works much more smoothly and silently than the Tetra Whispers EX 20 that came with a kit.

However, I don't bother with the cartridge. This would be a good deal for someone who actually uses the cartridges, or if the cartridges cost much less than the filters.


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

solarz said:


> I like the Aqueon filters. I have a Quiet Flow 10, and it works much more smoothly and silently than the Tetra Whispers EX 20 that came with a kit.
> 
> However, I don't bother with the cartridge. This would be a good deal for someone who actually uses the cartridges, or if the cartridges cost much less than the filters.


The three packs are $9 and $11 for the medium and large. You can get the biggest filter for $11


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

cool. get the biggest filter 3 pack for $11 and get a 55/75 filter....nice


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

An inevitable epic drive to Downtown on Saturday! xD


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

thats awesome!!! there are enough filters to last throughout the day?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

menagerie said:


> The three packs are $9 and $11 for the medium and large. You can get the biggest filter for $11


Guess I'm heading downtown on Saturday!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

wait a sec....is the filter you get equal size to the one you bring in or to the size of the filter refill you buy?


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I think that they will give you the filter for the cartridges you buy, regardless of the filter you bring in.

Unless they want to somehow manipulate the wording which is not in Harold's style to do so. In the worst case scenario, I bet a phone call will be the best solution.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> wait a sec....is the filter you get equal size to the one you bring in or to the size of the filter refill you buy?


Filter you get is equal to the size of the refill cartidges you buy I assume. Wouldn't make a whole lot of sense to be buying refills for a filter you don't have.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

The wording seems to indicate "get a filter of equal size"....so bring in a AC mini and get the smallest QF10 or bring in an AC70 and get the 55/75. 

Hopefully it's get one for whatever size refill you buy. Realistically, the manufacturer makes their profit from refills...just like printers and ink. I will try calling tomorrow.


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

When the ad states "any condition" I hope it's ok to have missing parts? I have a a few aquaclears with missing intakes...

hope it isn't raining on Saturday, time to make a bike trip


----------



## bigfish (Jun 10, 2011)

what about corner filters? can i use that for the exchange?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> wait a sec....is the filter you get equal size to the one you bring in or to the size of the filter refill you buy?





> buy a 3 pack of appropriately sized cartridges and get the appropriately sized filter for your aquarium absolutely free!


From what I know of these kinds of promotions, the vendors don't really care what you bring in.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

So who's going to this filter exchange tomorrow?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I will, if nothing unexpected comes up.


----------



## bigfish (Jun 10, 2011)

anyone know how much the Quiet Flow 10 sells for at petsmart?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

solarz said:


> I will, if nothing unexpected comes up.


I'll see u there at 10am =P


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

my sleeping bag is ready!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Ok. Called them and confirmed. You can bring in an ACmini, buy the larger filter pack and get a 55/75 Aqueon


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

my guess is that whatever filter you bring in, will go in the trash. what are they going to do with all these used filters?


----------



## bigfish (Jun 10, 2011)

anybody going from richmond hill/markham?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Jung said:


> my guess is that whatever filter you bring in, will go in the trash. what are they going to do with all these used filters?


especially since it says working or not...bet most will be non functional.

I may head down after lunch....haven't decided....not like I need another filter. lol


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

First time I wished I had a broken filter...


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

bring in an empty yogurt container and two straws and say it's your DIY box filter


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Jung said:


> bring in an empty yogurt container and two straws and say it's your DIY box filter


haha! im with you on that!


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

Jung said:


> bring in an empty yogurt container and two straws and say it's your DIY box filter


nope... that won't work. We're dumb but we're not stupid 

Here's the poop. The used filter has to be recognizable as a filter that was, sometime or other, purchased in a pet shop, a store that sells pet stuff etc. and as commercially made product. No DiY stuff. They would prefer some kind of power filter but will accept corner filters/sponge filters if they are nearly intact. They don't have to be functional and can be missing parts but if they are functional they most likely will be donated for a useful cause. The Humane Society always need filters for turtles and stuff like that dumped on their doorstep. These will likely go that route. The others will be taken away by the distributor for proper disposal/recycling. I suggested they stick them on their front wall a la the Bovine on Queen West but they thought the folks in their neighbourhood would object.

There will also be _*rainchecks*_ if sizes run out. There are a lot of 50's but only a few of the bigger size. The distributor tried their hardest to get Aqueon to send many more of the 55/75s in time. They are still in and have been in transit for a couple weeks. I don't understand why this is since the exchange day was decided 7 weeks ago. No one will be left out that day. If you have to get a raincheck you won't have to purchase the cartridges until the unit arrives. There's always something different to look at in the store..coming to the store twice isn't so bad. There's some pretty cool fish and plants in right now.

There are an abundance of all of the other sizes. They shouldn't run out.

Call the store before you come to make sure the size is there for you

sorry can't answer questions on the thread... please call the store tomorrow if you have further questions... signing out for the weekend


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Got my 2 50s since they don't have the 75s

They have many in stock so far....

Not a lot of people showed up bright and early =P


----------



## Hon123 (Jan 30, 2010)

yea, me too. me and Fish_Man got the last 4 50s, probably they have more in the back room. 
lots of 30s, 20s.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

I was in ther first thing in the morning just me and another guy were ther just after 9:30am and to mine and his dissapointment they didn't have at least 1 of the 55/75s. I drove up early all the way from whitby thinking id have a good chance to get one as they never said they didnt have any at all. dissapointing, they shouldve said they had none of the large ones just 50s and smaller.


----------

